# Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

					Es gibt einen Zwischenstand im "Fliegengitter"-Fall, bei dem ein Amazon-Marktplatz-Händler wegen einer negativen Kundenbewertung gegen seinen Kunden klagt und 70.000 Euro Schadensersatz fordert. In der mündlichen Verhandlung konnte man sich nicht auf einen Vergleich über 30.000 Euro einigen. Nun geht der Fall am 30. Juli in die zweite Runde - Ausgang weiterhin offen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*


----------



## simons700 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Naja.
Wenn der Kunde die Anleitung nicht versteht und daraufhin auch noch vom Support schlecht behandelt wird ist es sein gutes Recht den Verkäufer schlecht zu bewerten.
Es geht bei Kundenbewertungen schließlich nicht darum wie das Produkt tatsächlich ist, sondern wie ich als Kunde es empfinde!
Währe ja noch schöner wenn Onlinehändler einfach gegen schlechte Bewertungen klagen könnten! 
Jeder Handwerker oder Einzelhändler muss sich schließlich auch negatiever Mundpropaganda stellen und kann nicht jeden verklagen der un zufrieden war, selbst wenn der Kunde im Unrecht ist!


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. Juni 2014)

simons700 schrieb:


> Naja. Wenn der Kunde die Anleitung nicht versteht und daraufhin auch noch vom Support schlecht behandelt wird ist es sein gutes Recht den Verkäufer schlecht zu bewerten. Es geht bei Kundenbewertungen schließlich nicht darum wie das Produkt tatsächlich ist, sondern wie ich als Kunde es empfinde! Währe ja noch schöner wenn Onlinehändler einfach gegen schlechte Bewertungen klagen könnten! Jeder Handwerker oder Einzelhändler muss sich schließlich auch negatiever Mundpropaganda stellen und kann nicht jeden verklagen der un zufrieden war, selbst wenn der Kunde im Unrecht ist!



Eh, nein!
In Produktbewertungen sollte es AUSSCHLIESSLICH um das betreffende Produkt gehen und nicht um meine subjektive Meinung darüber. Wenn ein Produkt genau das tut, was es tun soll und auch genau so, wie Es es tun soll, kann ich jawohl keine schlechte Bewertung abgeben, nur weil ich damit nicht klar komme, oder mir z.B. doch die Farbe nicht gefällt. 
Die Reaktionen des Händlers, in diesem Fall, fand ich allerdings von Anfang an übertrieben und vor allem nicht ganz "legal" (Drohungen , usw. sollte man doch eher unterlassen). 
Aber ein Produkt schlecht zu bewerten, nur weil man selbst etwas Falsch gemacht hat und die Anleitung nicht alles Haarklein korrekt erklärt hat? 
Und dann dem Händler dafür eine Abfuhr zu erteilen gehört auch nicht in eine "Produktbewertung"!


----------



## Doesel (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



simons700 schrieb:


> Naja.
> Wenn der Kunde die Anleitung nicht versteht und daraufhin auch noch vom Support schlecht behandelt wird ist es sein gutes Recht den Verkäufer schlecht zu bewerten.
> Es geht bei Kundenbewertungen schließlich nicht darum wie das Produkt tatsächlich ist, sondern wie ich als Kunde es empfinde!
> Währe ja noch schöner wenn Onlinehändler einfach gegen schlechte Bewertungen klagen könnten!
> Jeder Handwerker oder Einzelhändler muss sich schließlich auch negatiever Mundpropaganda stellen und kann nicht jeden verklagen der un zufrieden war, selbst wenn der Kunde im Unrecht ist!


 
Darum gehts aber in dem Fall gar nicht! Es liegt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hier im Detail: der Käufer hat gesagt, dass die Anleitung fehlerhaft sei, und nicht, dass er das nicht verstanden hat. Und das gilt es zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen.
Natürlich kann und sollte man nach wie vor schlechte Bewertungen abgeben, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. Hier geht es aber darum zu klären, ob es wahr oder falsch ist, was der Kunde geschrieben hat. Erst daraufhin ist das Ganze ja erst eskaliert


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

"Nach einigen Hin und Her des öffentlich ausgetragenen Streits sperrte Amazon den Marktplatzhändler aufgrund der Beschwerde des Kunden wegen einer Unterlassungserklärung. Der Händler konnte nicht mehr handeln und fordert nun 70.000 Euro Schadensersatz. Ausgang weiterhin offen."
Dass der Händler nicht mehr handeln kann, ist ja wohl nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt immerhin auch andere Möglichkeiten als seine Waren über den amazon Marktplatz zu verkaufen. Wer keine Kritik, die aufgrund der Bewertungsfunktionen von amazon (und anderen Plattformen) möglich sind, verträgt, soll doch bitte seinen eigenen Onlineshop betreiben (am besten ohne Bewertungsmöglichkeit). Es ist ja nicht so, dass man ein "gottgegebenes" Recht hat seine Waren dort anbieten zu können.


----------



## simons700 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Eh, nein!
> In Produktbewertungen sollte es AUSSCHLIESSLICH um das betreffende Produkt gehen und nicht um meine subjektive Meinung darüber. Wenn ein Produkt genau das tut, was es tun soll und auch genau so, wie Es es tun soll, kann ich jawohl keine schlechte Bewertung abgeben, nur weil ich damit nicht klar komme, oder mir z.B. doch die Farbe nicht gefällt.
> Die Reaktionen des Händlers, in diesem Fall, fand ich allerdings von Anfang an übertrieben und vor allem nicht ganz "legal" (Drohungen , usw. sollte man doch eher unterlassen).
> Aber ein Produkt schlecht zu bewerten, nur weil man selbst etwas Falsch gemacht hat und die Anleitung nicht alles Haarklein korrekt erklärt hat?
> Und dann dem Händler dafür eine Abfuhr zu erteilen gehört auch nicht in eine "Produktbewertung"!


 
Ja dass der Händler gesperrt wurde ist natürlich nicht richtig, aber die Bewertung an sich ist eben dem Kunden überlassen.
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn ein Kunde einfach zu doof ist die Anleitung zu lesen aber solche Bewertungen werden dann ja von vielen guten Bewertungen aufgehoben.
Bewertungen sind immer subjektiv.
Der Bewertende schreibt seine eigene Meinung in die Bewertung. Solange er nicht absichtlich (sozusagen aus Bosheit) Falschaussagen tätigt ist die Bewertung i.O. auch wenn sie falsch ist.

Mir ist schon klar dass man zu dem Thema auch andere Meinung sein kann...


----------



## Placebo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> ...


Vor allem *muss* jedem Händler inzwischen bewusst sein, dass Amazon im Zweifel immer auf der Seite des Kunden steht. Wer das nicht kapiert hat, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Eh, nein!
> In Produktbewertungen sollte es AUSSCHLIESSLICH um das betreffende Produkt gehen und nicht um meine subjektive Meinung darüber. Wenn ein Produkt genau das tut, was es tun soll und auch genau so, wie Es es tun soll, kann ich jawohl keine schlechte Bewertung abgeben, nur weil ich damit nicht klar komme, oder mir z.B. doch die Farbe nicht gefällt.
> Die Reaktionen des Händlers, in diesem Fall, fand ich allerdings von Anfang an übertrieben und vor allem nicht ganz "legal" (Drohungen , usw. sollte man doch eher unterlassen).
> Aber ein Produkt schlecht zu bewerten, nur weil man selbst etwas Falsch gemacht hat und die Anleitung nicht alles Haarklein korrekt erklärt hat?
> Und dann dem Händler dafür eine Abfuhr zu erteilen gehört auch nicht in eine "Produktbewertung"!


Natürlich darf ich das bewerten, gerade den Service - für den zahle ich bei einem Kauf immer mit. Wenn ich mir ein Spiel mit genialem Gameplay und gottgleicher Grafik kaufe aber alle Server überlastet sind und ich dadurch überhaupt nicht zum Zocken komme, darf ich das ankreiden. Wenn ich mir ein neues Mainboard kaufe, will ich auch eine ausführliche Anleitung haben, damit ich im Zweifelsfall nachsehen kann. Ist das nicht der Fall, gibt's Punktabzug und das ist mein gutes Recht. Selbst schuld, wenn der Händler so gierig ist und die 2ct. Mehrkosten für sich behalten will.
Und genau das prüft das Gericht auch, ob die Anleitung falsch oder so lückenhaft war, sodass man sie nicht gebrauchen kann (auch wenn es hier nicht genau um Produktbewertungen geht). Würde sich diese Frage gar nicht erst stellen, würde das Gericht sagen "Händler hat recht" und es bliebe nur noch die Frage nach der Schadensersatzhöhe - tut es aber offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Noctua (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Eh, nein!
> In Produktbewertungen sollte es AUSSCHLIESSLICH um das betreffende Produkt gehen und nicht um meine subjektive Meinung darüber.


Wenn man aber über Amazon bei einem anderen Händler kauft, gibt es explizit eine *Händlerbewertung*, unabhängig vom Produkt. Und genau darum ging es hier.


----------



## Eckism (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Ich find das lachhaft, das sich ein Gericht überhaupt mit so einem Schwachsinn abgibt.

70.000€!!!!!!!! weil man ne Anleitung von nem FLIEGENGITTER nicht kapiert oder unverständlich beschrieben ist... auf 30.000€ wollte man sich auch nicht einigen, wer hätte das gedacht.

Außerdem wurde der Händler ja nicht wegen dieser einen negativen Bewertung gesperrt, sondern wegen der Drohungen an den Kunden.


----------



## docdent (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



Doesel schrieb:


> Darum gehts aber in dem Fall gar nicht! Es liegt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hier im Detail: der Käufer hat gesagt, dass die Anleitung fehlerhaft sei, und nicht, dass er das nicht verstanden hat. Und das gilt es zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen.
> Natürlich kann und sollte man nach wie vor schlechte Bewertungen abgeben, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. Hier geht es aber darum zu klären, ob es wahr oder falsch ist, was der Kunde geschrieben hat. Erst daraufhin ist das Ganze ja erst eskaliert



Wenn man jede Aussage in einer Produktbewertung auf Amazon gerichtsfest belegen wollte, gäbe es nur noch 1% der Produktbewertungen. Damit wäre das System tot. Ich halte das für total verkehrt, denn insgesamt funktioniert das Bewertungssystem ziemlich gut. Hier gilt nämlich: Die Masse machts! Als Händler muss man einzelne falsche Bewertungen verkraften können. Im Idealfall gehen die in der Masse der positiven Bewertungen unter.

Außerdem sollte man die Bewertungen auch mal lesen: Wie oft hab ich schon 1-Stern-Bewertungen für ein Produkt gelesen, nur weil die DHL es nicht richtig zugestellt hat! Wenn z.B. Einer die Anleitung bemängelt und 99 Andere nicht, dann war der Eine halt wohl zu dumm zum Lesen oder es ist eben wirklich mal ausnahmsweise eine falsche Anleitung geliefert worden. Das schreckt mich vom Kauf nicht ab.

Wenn Amazon tatsächlich wegen nur einer einzigen schlechten Bewertung und den Streit darum den ganzen Shop sperrt, müsste ja wohl eher Amazon verklagt werden.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Eh, nein!
> In Produktbewertungen sollte es AUSSCHLIESSLICH um das betreffende Produkt gehen und nicht um meine subjektive Meinung darüber. Wenn ein Produkt genau das tut, was es tun soll und auch genau so, wie Es es tun soll, kann ich jawohl keine schlechte Bewertung abgeben, nur weil ich damit nicht klar komme, oder mir z.B. doch die Farbe nicht gefällt.
> Die Reaktionen des Händlers, in diesem Fall, fand ich allerdings von Anfang an übertrieben und vor allem nicht ganz "legal" (Drohungen , usw. sollte man doch eher unterlassen).
> Aber ein Produkt schlecht zu bewerten, nur weil man selbst etwas Falsch gemacht hat und die Anleitung nicht alles Haarklein korrekt erklärt hat?
> Und dann dem Händler dafür eine Abfuhr zu erteilen gehört auch nicht in eine "Produktbewertung"!



Zu einem Produkt gehört aber auch der Produkt-Support. 
Davon mal ab, ob die Ausschließung auf Grund der Bewertung gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht liegt doch in der Verantwortung von Amazon oder nicht? Warum also wird der "Kunde" dafür belangt und nicht derjenige der verantwortlich sperrt?

MfG


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. Juni 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Wenn man aber über Amazon bei einem anderen Händler kauft, gibt es explizit eine Händlerbewertung, unabhängig vom Produkt. Und genau darum ging es hier.



Ja, richtig. 
Aber dann gehört das auch in die Händlerbewertung und nicht in die Produktrezension! 
(Sorry schon mal, wenn es dort drin stand, dann hast du natürlich Recht, hab gerade nicht den Überblick) 
Aber dafür das eine Anleitung missverständlich, oder sogar falsch ist, kann meist der Händler nichts. Also sollte man zwar die Anleitung als Mangel erwähnen, aber den Händler aus der Produktrezension raus lassen. Wenn der Service darauf hin natürlich so miserabel und bedrohlich war, gehört die Kritik am Händler natürlich ins Feedback zum Händler, aber nicht zum Produkt.
Darum ging es mir eben, einfach das viele der Rezensionen auf Amazon einfach überhaupt nichts mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun haben, sondern ein grosser Teil sich mit subjektiven Empfindungen befasst, oder noch weiter abschweift. 
Schon genügend 1 Stern Rezensionen lesen müssen, weil die Lieferung länger als 3 Tage gedauert hat und ähnliche Späße! Die gehen dann auch meist auf kosten der Händler, bewerten aber nicht annähernd den gekauften Artikel. Wird aber gerade OT


----------



## REv0X (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Amazon hat hier sicherlich keinen Fehler gemacht.
So wie der Händler (anscheinend) mit seinen Kunden umgeht, gehört er einfach gesperrt. Vor allem bei Amazon, denen Kundenzufriedenheit ja sehr wichtig ist.
Hätte der Händler anders reagiert, dann hätte Amazon auch sein Konto nicht gesperrt und er dürfte weiter handeln. Dadurch würde sich auch der Schadensersatz erledigen.
Er wurde ja nicht wegen der schlechten Bewertung gesperrt, sondern wegen dem was danach passiert ist und das hat er sich einfach selber zuzuschreiben. Man hätte dem Kunden auch einfach Hilfe anbieten können, machen andere MP Händler auch direkt in den Kommentaren, wo sie sich bei negativen Bewertungen dem Problem annehmen und probieren dies zu lösen.

Es geht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, um die Produktbewertung. Zu dem Produkt gehört natürlich auch die Anleitung und eigentlich auch der Support des Herstellers bzw. des Händlers.
Das überschneidet sich dann zwar tatsächlich etwas mit der Händlerbewertung, aber es gehört halt dazu. Versand und Lieferzeit gehören natürlich nicht mit rein.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



REv0X schrieb:


> Amazon hat hier sicherlich keinen Fehler gemacht.
> So wie der Händler (anscheinend) mit seinen Kunden umgeht, gehört er einfach gesperrt. Vor allem bei Amazon, denen Kundenzufriedenheit ja sehr wichtig ist.
> Hätte der Händler anders reagiert, dann hätte Amazon auch sein Konto nicht gesperrt und er dürfte weiter handeln. Dadurch würde sich auch der Schadensersatz erledigen.
> Er wurde ja nicht wegen der schlechten Bewertung gesperrt, sondern wegen dem was danach passiert ist und das hat er sich einfach selber zuzuschreiben. Man hätte dem Kunden auch einfach Hilfe anbieten können, machen andere MP Händler auch direkt in den Kommentaren, wo sie sich bei negativen Bewertungen dem Problem annehmen und probieren dies zu lösen.


Mich würde mal interessieren ob die schlechte Bewertung überhaupt gerechtfertigt war?
 Stellt dir mal vor ein Anbieter müsste bei jeder Frust-ein-Sternewertung reagieren, dass geht doch Kapazitäten technisch gar nicht. 

 MfG


----------



## REv0X (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob die schlechte Bewertung überhaupt gerechtfertigt war?
> Stellt dir mal vor ein Anbieter müsste bei jeder Frust-ein-Sternewertung reagieren, dass geht doch Kapazitäten technisch gar nicht.
> 
> MfG


 
Das soll ja anscheinend geklärt werden, ändert für mich aber trotzdem nichts am Verhalten des Händlers. Er hätte auch einfach einen sachlichen Post unter die Rezension schreiben und so die Dinge richtig stellen können.
Wäre mMn viel einfach gewesen und vor allem kundenfreundlicher, es hätten dann ja auch alle anderen Kunden gesehen. Direkt zu klagen wirft doch unabhängig vom Ausgang ein sehr schlechtes Licht auf ihn und dürfte sich eh negativ auswirken.
Dumme Frustbewetungen kann man sicherlich auch einfach stehen lassen, das sollten alle anderen dann beim lesen ja selber merken wie dumm das ist. Wenn das Produkt gut ist, dann gleichen sich solche Bewertungen ja auch immer von alleine aus, ein paar negative hat man immer. Und wenn nicht dann liegt es wohl wirklich am Produkt und die Frust-ein-Sternewertung ist gerechtfertigt.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann geht es ja auch eigentlich nicht um die Bewertung, sondern darum das Amazon seinen Account dicht gemacht hat. Das resultierte ja aber nicht aus der schlechten Bewertung(dann wären viel mehr Accounts dicht), sondern wie der Händler darauf reagiert hat(keine Hilfe, Unterlassungserklärung). Der Kunde hat sich dann bei Amazon beschwert und die fackeln bei sowas halt nicht lange.


----------



## Noctua (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob die schlechte Bewertung überhaupt gerechtfertigt war?


Wenn man sich so die allgemeinen Bewertungen zum Produkt (war bei irgendeinem Bericht mal verlinkt) anschaut: Ja war sie!

Und zudem sollte man als Händler einem Kunden bei einer schlechten Bewertung auf keinen Fall drohen. In vielen Fällen kann man der schlechten Bewertung öffentlich antworten und eine Klärung anbieten bzw. die Dinge aus seiner Sicht darstellen. Es gibt zwar genug Leute die schnell eine schlechte Berwertung schreiben, aber das liest man dann auch einfach heraus. Es gibt aber auch genug gerechtfertigte Bewertungen denen auch oft genug Klärungsversuche vorausgegangen sind.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



Noctua schrieb:


> Und zudem sollte man als Händler einem Kunden bei einer schlechten Bewertung auf keinen Fall drohen. In vielen Fällen kann man der schlechten Bewertung öffentlich antworten und eine Klärung anbieten bzw. die Dinge aus seiner Sicht darstellen. Es gibt zwar genug Leute die schnell eine schlechte Berwertung schreiben, aber das liest man dann auch einfach heraus. Es gibt aber auch genug gerechtfertigte Bewertungen denen auch oft genug Klärungsversuche vorausgegangen sind.


Naja, nach Angaben des Kunden bot man ihm kein Support oder gar Hilfe an und das streitet der Händler ab, was er wohl auch mit E-Mails beweisen könne. Wenn das stimmt, dann ist das nun einmal eine Falschaussage und ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir drei mal Überlegen bei einem nicht bekannten Drittanbieter zu bestellen, wenn in einer Rezension solche Dinge stehen.

@Revox
Aber wenn der Händler Recht hat und entgegen der Angaben doch supportet hat, nur eben nicht im Sinne des Kunden, dann sollte er das Rrecht darauf haben das geschäftsschädigende, öffentliche Falschwertungen entsprechend angepasst oder gelöscht werden. Ich verstehe das auch so das er nicht die Löschung wollte, sondern lediglich die Abänderung der "falschen" Passage mit dem fehlenden Händlersupport.

@Schadensersatzsumme
So viel ist das doch gar nicht. Wenn er ordentlich Umsatz über den Marktplatz gemacht hat und dieser auf Grund einer Falschaussage ungerechtfertigt ausbleibt muss er das ja ausgleichen. Ich frage mich nur, warum er nicht Amazon belangt, welche ihn ja nach seiner Ansicht zu Unrecht ausgeschlossen haben?!?

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

So ein Riesenhumbug. Da gehörten mal ein paar Watschn verteilt damit die wissen dass man sich auch gütlich einigen kann, zumal bei so einem Furz.

Ist ja keine Imobilie.


----------



## shadie (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Mal ne blöde Frage 

Hält sich EA mit solchen Vorgehen wie der Hersteller dort über Wasser? 
Potential wäre ja da:
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: SimCity - Limited Edition

BTT: Ich finde das auch lächerlich, wenn ich in eienr ANleitung einen Schritt nicht verstehe oder er schlecht erklärt ist, dann rufe ich an und verlange Support, die Mitarbeiter aus diesem Support werden immerhin von meinem Einkauf bezahlt.
Wenn der Support ******* ist kann das meiner Meinung nach mit in Die Bewertung rein, natürlich nicht bei nem einwandfreien Produkt nur einen Stern geben weil mir nicht geholfen wurde sondern einfach etwas Punktabzug.

Ich verstehe den Händler da aber auch nicht, wenn der kunde um Hilfe bittet dann versuche ich dem doch zu erklären, wie er mein Produkt verbauen muss.

Hatte letzte Woche einen Gasgrill gekauft, in der Anleitung fehlten 2 Seiten, Support angerufen und der nette Herr hat mich 10 Minuten auf einer kostenlosen Rufnummer begleitet beim Aufbau, einfach top.
und so muss das eigentlich laufen.

Eventuell war der Kunde ja auch kacken frech, sage da nur, wie man in den Wald rein ruft, so schallt es auch wieder raus


----------



## tigra456 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Also meine Meinung zur Bewertung und den Folgen...
Mein rechtliches Wissen sagt mir:

Bewertung und Sperrung auf Amazon hängen nicht direkt zusammen.

Die Bewertung ist das eine, das meiner Meinung nach jeder Kunde völlig frei mitteilen darf (Meinungsfreiheit, aber deren Grenzen sind offensichtliche Unwahrheiten oder Beleidigungen)

Fakt 2 ist die Sperrung des Händlers, welche aber eigentlich durch Amazon durchgeführt wurde. Ja auf Grund der Bewertung aber es ist doch die Aufgabe von Amazon zu sagen "ja wir glauben der Bewertung" oder "nicht" und daran die Folgen abzustimmen.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum der "Kunde" verklagt wird und nicht Amazon ???


So lange nur ein Funken Wahrheit in seiner Bewertung ist, kann er schreiben was er will.
So wie man im Sachverhalt lesen kann, hat er allen Grund. Selbst wenn er nur 1 Punkt gibt, weil das Produkt OK und der Service **** war.... Meinungsfreiheit....


----------



## Valdiralita (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum der "Kunde" verklagt wird und nicht Amazon ???



Inhalt der schlechten Bewertung hin oder her...
Was viele anscheinend überlesen haben ist das der Händler dem Kunden eine Unterlassungserklärung geschickt hat und das ist (soweit ich weiß) in den Amazon AGBs nicht erlaubt.
Der Händler wurde ja nur aufgrund der Unterlassungserklärung an den Kunden gesperrt, nicht etwa wegen schlechter Bewertungen oder anderen Dingen.

lg Valdiralita


----------



## REv0X (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, nach Angaben des Kunden bot man ihm kein Support oder gar Hilfe an und das streitet der Händler ab, was er wohl auch mit E-Mails beweisen könne. Wenn das stimmt, dann ist das nun einmal eine Falschaussage und ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir drei mal Überlegen bei einem nicht bekannten Drittanbieter zu bestellen, wenn in einer Rezension solche Dinge stehen.
> 
> @Revox
> Aber wenn der Händler Recht hat und entgegen der Angaben doch supportet hat, nur eben nicht im Sinne des Kunden, dann sollte er das Rrecht darauf haben das geschäftsschädigende, öffentliche Falschwertungen entsprechend angepasst oder gelöscht werden. Ich verstehe das auch so das er nicht die Löschung wollte, sondern lediglich die Abänderung der "falschen" Passage mit dem fehlenden Händlersupport.
> ...


 
Weil er genau weiß das er von Amazon nicht einen Cent bekommen wird. Daher probiert er sich die Kohle bei den kleinen Kunden zu holen, der sich hoffentlich nicht wehren kann.
Es gibt ja schließlich kein Grundrecht darauf etwas bei Amazon verkaufen zu dürfen, Amazon kann sich seine Händler schon aussuchen. Von daher hat er da keine Chance.

Die Frage ist doch auch, warum sollte der Kunde grundlos schlecht bewerten? Ich meine es geht hier um ein Fliegengitter, da gibt es sicherlich keine Fanboy Kriege. 
Wie der Händler das hätte lösen können habe ich ja schon geschrieben, er hätte sich sicherlich auch Rat bei Amazon holen können. Er hat einfach falsch reagiert und wurde aufgrund dessen von Amazon gesperrt, selbst wenn er Recht hat. Es geht ja nur um seine Reaktion auf der Bewertung, nicht um die Bewertung an sich. Und wer bei Amazon verkaufen will, der muss sich halt auch deren Regeln anpassen. Kundenzufriedenheit steht bei denen halt so ziemlich ganz oben und wenn jemand das nicht akzeptiert, dann steht es ihm ja frei seine Produkte woanders zu verkaufen


----------



## Emsch84 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Ein herrlicher Kindergarten...da kommt mir immer in den Sinn: Haben die nichts Besseres zu tun???

Eine (eigene) Bewertung bei Amazon ist immer auch ein wenig emotional, die meisten sind nunmal keine Redakteure etc. sondern nur Kunden die Ihre Meinung äußern.

Man sollte die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen...für so eine Bewertung eine Unterlassungsklage! ist ein wenig überzogen in meinen Augen.

Naja auch schlechte Werbung ist Marketing^^


----------



## OldboyX (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Wer sich einem Bewertungssystem (wie bei Amazon) stellt und nicht mit frei erfundenen und nicht nachvollziehbaren schlechten Bewertungen leben kann, der hat in diesem Geschäft nichts zu suchen. Schadenersatz für den Händler durch den Kunden, der die schlechte Bewertung geschrieben hat, wäre hier wahnwitzig. Gerade falls es tatsächlich um eine (möglicherweise) fehlerhafte Anleitung geht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass (wie bei jedem Text) der Interpretationsspielraum so groß ist, dass manch einer den Text eben nicht versteht. Da wird man niemals objektiv feststellen können ob die Anleitung nun "richtig" oder "falsch" war und dem Kunden steht es wohl in jedem Fall zu zu behaupten, dass sie für ihn eben "falsch" war.

Wie einige hier schon sagten, fallen ein paar irre 1-Sterne Fruster (die es zweifellos gibt) nicht großartig auf und der geneigte Käufer der sich Rezensionen durchliest gibt doch keinen Pfennig auf einzelne 1 Sterne Bewertungen, solange der Rest der Bewertungen positiv ist. Darüber hinaus: Ein Händler der nicht versteht, dass man im Zweifel besser dran ist dem Kunden ein neues Fliegengitter zu schenken und sich dreimal zu entschuldigen (minimale Kosten) als solche Publicity / Konsequenzen anzuleiern, der versteht sein Geschäft nicht.

Das ganze Verfahren scheint sich aus falschem Stolz heraus entwickelt zu haben.



> Naja auch schlechte Werbung ist Marketing^^



Nicht wenn es einen den Verkaufskanal kostet .


----------



## tigra456 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



Valdiralita schrieb:


> Inhalt der schlechten Bewertung hin oder her...
> Was viele anscheinend überlesen haben ist das der Händler dem Kunden eine Unterlassungserklärung geschickt hat und das ist (soweit ich weiß) in den Amazon AGBs nicht erlaubt.
> Der Händler wurde ja nur aufgrund der Unterlassungserklärung an den Kunden gesperrt, nicht etwa wegen schlechter Bewertungen oder anderen Dingen.
> 
> lg Valdiralita


 
Wenn das wahr ist, dann ist der Fall klar.

Hab das auch schon verfassungsrechtlich geprüft....Meinungsfreiheit...sorry Händler....Keine Changse

Wie schon gesagt, wenn dann würde ich gegen die Sperrung an sich klagen (was aber schlicht und ergreifend unternehmerisches Risiko ist)

Amazon macht das schon gut im Sinne des Kundenschutzes.... außerdem dürfen die selber entscheiden, wen sie Handeln lassen und wen nicht...daher nochmal PECH

HAHA
Meine Meinung im Rahmen meiner Meinungsfreiheit nach dem Grundgesetz


----------



## Tietoenator (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Wegen negativer Amazon-Bewertung: Fliegengitter-Zoff um 70.000 Euro - Digital | STERN.DE

Auszug
"Die Lieferung kam zügig an, prompt versuchte A. den Insektenschutz mit der beiliegenden Anleitung nach dem Zuschnitt fachgerecht an seinem Fenster zu montieren. Doch so richtig klappte es nicht, das Fliegengitter war zu klein und ließ sich auch mit viel Mühe nicht am Rahmen befestigen. A. greift zum Hörer und beschwert sich beim Verkäufer, dass die Anleitung missverständlich formuliert sei."

Die Bewertung:
"Am 3. Juli 2013 reichte es A., er stellte laut "Augsburger Allgemeinen" bei Amazon folgende negative Bewertung ein: "Die Lieferung erfolgte schnell. Das war das positive. In der Anleitung steht ganz klar Mann muss den Innenrahmen messen das ist falsch. Damit wird das ganze zu kurz! Die Ware selbst macht guten Stabilen Eindruck, Der Verkäufer nie wieder!"

Der Beklagte hat scheinbar entweder vom Rahmen bei geschlossenem Fenster (natürlich war es nicht geschlossen...) von Sichtkante zu Sichtkante gemessen oder den Rahmen vom Fenster selbst und nicht, wie man es wohl üblicher weise macht, die lichte Weite der inneren Fensteröffnung des Rahmens was ca. +5cm betragen würde.

Selbst wenn die Anleitung für den Beklagten nicht verständlich war so wird ihm das Gericht bestimmt klar machen das man ein Fliegengitter nur am Rahmen befestigen kann wenn genug Fliegengitter vorhanden ist, also nicht zu schmal abgeschnitten wurde.
Diese Grundlogik wird man ihm unterstellen da hunderttausende es nachweislich besser konnten und dem RA des Klägers wird es nicht schwer fallen dies zu beweisen!
Das ist gängige Praxis bei Richtern. 

Ob er nun Aufgrund der Bewertung und ihrer Folgen zu Schadensersatz verpflichtet wird und falls ja in welcher höhe bleibt ab zu warten.

Auf jeden Fall ist es wohl eins der teuersten Fliegengitter der Welt


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



Placebo schrieb:


> Vor allem *muss* jedem Händler inzwischen bewusst sein, dass Amazon im Zweifel immer auf der Seite des Kunden steht. Wer das nicht kapiert hat, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


Genau das ist der Punkt. 

Mit der Klage hat der Händler doch nur die Rezension des Kunden (bzgl. Verhalten des Händlers) bestätigt.

Eigentlich sollte Amazon die Anwälte des Käufers stellen/finanzieren, um gleich mal ein Zeichen zu setzen. Das wäre doch mal "Kundenservice".


----------



## Tietoenator (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mit der Klage hat der Händler doch nur die Rezension des Kunden (bzgl. Verhalten des Händlers) bestätigt.


 
Woher kommt deine Meinung?

Mit der Klage bestätigt der Kläger nur, dass er glaubt im Recht zu sein um darauf aufbauend eine Schadensersatzfordung zu stellen.
Die Kundenbewertung hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun.
Es geht um die danach folgenden Handlungen beider Parteien die zur Sperrung des Kontos bei Amazon führten!


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Wenn man irgendwo irgendwas verkauft, dann muss man seinen Kunden auch eine gewisse Unterstützung an die Hand geben, sei es auch nur in der Form, dass man dem Kunden z.B. eine Support-Nummer des Herstellers gibt, an die er sich wenden kann.

Wenn man einen Kunden dann noch so blöde anblafft, der eigentlich nur um Hilfe bittet, dann ist man doch selbst Schuld, wenn man dafür die Quittung in Form einer schlechten Kundenrezension bekommt. Würde der Verkäufer seinen eigenen Laden aufmachen und so mit seinen Kunden umgehen, wäre er sicher auch schneller pleite, als er kucken kann. 

Der Händler wurde für sein Vorgehen von Amazon gesperrt und ist damit selbst dafür verantwortlich, dass er bei Amazon nichts mehr verkaufen kann. So geht man einfach nicht mit Kunden um und ich hoffe, dass die Klage abgewiesen wird.


----------



## Tietoenator (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn man irgendwo irgendwas verkauft, dann muss man seinen Kunden auch eine gewisse Unterstützung an die Hand geben, sei es auch nur in der Form, dass man dem Kunden z.B. eine Support-Nummer des Herstellers gibt, an die er sich wenden kann.



Woher weißt du, das dies nicht geschehen ist?
Der Kläger behauptet das dies sowohl Telefonisch wie auch Schriftlich per Mail geschehen sei.
Die Mail wird er evtl. belegen können.

Wie auch immer, ohne derzeit belegbare Beweise hat sich hier eine Opposition gegen den Kläger gebildet.

Auch im Privatrecht sollte man doch wenigstens warten bevor abgeurteilt wird!!!


----------



## MäD1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Eigtl sollte Amazon die 70k zahlen müssen, da sie diese drastischen Schritte gegen den Händler eingeleitet haben, ohne einen diplomatischeren Weg zu gehen, der nicht die Existenz des Händlers in Gefahr gebracht hätte.
Es geht nicht an, dass ein Bürger nicht seine Meinung über ein Produkt im Internet äußern kann, sollte sie nun zutreffend oder nicht sein, zumal es ja definitiv nicht der Verriss ist, der da heraufbeschworen wird - irren ist nunmal menschlich.
Sollte das Urteil tatsächlich so kundenunfreundlich ausfallen und der Beklagte den Fall verlieren, ist das ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Überwachungsstaat.


----------



## xxchris1810xx (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



MäD schrieb:


> Eigtl sollte Amazon die 70k zahlen müssen, da sie diese drastischen Schritte gegen den Händler eingeleitet haben, ohne einen diplomatischeren Weg zu gehen, der nicht die Existenz des Händlers in Gefahr gebracht hätte.



Warum? so weit ich das letztens Verstanden habe, hat Amazon den Händler gesperrt weil dieser seinen Kunden gedroht hat und sowieso hat Amazon von seinen Hausrecht Gebrauch gemacht, darum klagt dieser ja nicht gegen Amazon (soweit ich weiß).


----------



## Tietoenator (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



xxchris1810xx schrieb:


> Warum? so weit ich das letztens Verstanden habe, hat Amazon den Händler gesperrt weil dieser seinen Kunden gedroht hat und sowieso hat Amazon von seinen Hausrecht Gebrauch gemacht, darum klagt dieser ja nicht gegen Amazon (soweit ich weiß).


 
Auch wenn ich ein "gefällt mir" gezeichnet habe möchte ich dazu meine Meinung sagen.
Der Händler hat gedroht, das er den Käufer anzeigt (Strafrecht z.B. Rufschädigung...) wenn er seine, für den Verkäufer ungerechte Beurteilung nicht zurücknimmt. 
Dieses Mittel stellt das StrG.
Diese vll. Rufschädigung hätte Einfluss auf seine Geschäftsinteressen haben können... Anwaltskosten wieso und warum auch immer sie im frühen Stadium entstanden sind mal aussen vor...

Amazon ist bekannt dafür das sie für den Kunden entscheiden.

Und wie hier im Forum hat evtl. Amazon den Verkäufer vorschnell für Schuldig befunden obwohl die aufgrund der Gewaltenteilung doch ausschließlich durch einen Richter aufgrund von Beweisen zu treffen ist!

Ich würdige hier nur die erklärten Fakten beider Parteien und beziehe weder für den Beklagten noch für den Kläger Stellung. 
Ich wünsche mir nur, das nach Recht und Gesetz gehandelt wird.
Und das wird nicht getan auch wenn Amazon das Recht hat einen Vertrag mit einem Händler zu kündigen ohne einen Richterspruch abzuwarten!
Es könnte sich ja immer noch herausstellen das der Kläger recht hat und es gibt, wie schon von einem Vorschreiber erwähnt,  andere Wege die evtl. nicht Geschäftsschädigend (auf Probe, unter Beobachtung...) sind.


----------



## mannefix (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Scheis ss Verkäufer, macht wegen so nem Fliegenschiss so nen Wind. Recht hat der Kunde!!


----------



## Arino (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Man merkt dass es hier sehr wenig Leute gibt die eigendlich wissen was hinter solch einer Bewertung steht. Sowas kann heutzutage einen kompletten Händler ruinieren. 
Abgesehen von diesem Extremfall wo ich garnicht drüber diskutieren will.

Heute müssen die Menschen alles wissen und dank Facebook und co bekommen sie ihren Wissensdurst auch gestillt, oder auch ihren Stalker-Fetisch.
Es werden nicht ohne Grung auch Leute illegalerweise eingestellt, nur um positive Amazonbewertungen zu schreiben.


----------



## Tietoenator (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*



mannefix schrieb:


> Scheis ss Verkäufer, macht wegen so nem Fliegenschiss so nen Wind. Recht hat der Kunde!!



Was ist ein "ss" Verkäufer?


----------



## riedochs (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kundenbewertungen: "Fliegengitter"-Fall geht in eine zweite Runde*

Sollte der Verkäufer wider-erwarten Recht bekommen wäre das für die Kunden schlecht, weil negative Produktbewertungen jederzeit eine Klage nach sich ziehen könnten. Allerdings sind deutsche Gerichte auch nicht gerade für Ihre Intelligenz und Logik bekannt, es bleibt spannend.


----------

